# عندي مصنع للاسفنج ولا أعرف من أين أحصل على المواد الأولية



## damaskrose (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي مصنع لصناعة الاسفنج ولا \اعرف من أين يمكنني الحصول على المواد الأولية ك tdi و polyol ز أرجو تزويدي بمعلومات كاملة عن مصانع هذه المواد. هل يوجد مصانع في السعودية.أو تركيا أو الأردن أو لبنان أو الصين أو أي مكان أخر. هل لديكم فكرة عن الاسعار؟
أرجو الرد سريعا. شكرا


----------



## Eng.Foam (17 مارس 2010)

البوليول سعره بالسوق تقريبا 2200
والتي دي اي تقريبا 3100

بامكانك مراجعة و كيل احدي الشركات التالية و ببحثك على الانترنت ستجد عناوينهم

shell
dow
kpx
repsol
elastogran

هناك وكلاء لهذه الماركات في الشرق الاوسط ولن تتغلب بالوصول اليهم وطبعا الاسعار تختلف حسب طريقة الدفع و الكميات المطلوبة


----------



## damaskrose (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chemicaleng (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم يوجد فى سوريا احد المعامل الذى يقوم بتوريد خامات الاسفنج والفوم 
كما يوجد العديم من الوكلاء للشركات المصنعة للخامات 
واللة الموفق


----------



## Eng.Foam (20 مارس 2010)

بالنسبة للمواد الكيميائية اوصيك بان تتجنب المصنعيين الصينين لان موادهم الكيميائية جدا سيئة و كل مرة تختلف عن المرة التي تليها مما سيسبب لك مشاكل بالاسفنج وربما مشكلة واحدة ممكن ان تحدث و تسبب لك خسارة انت بالغنى عنها.


----------



## محمد السىد ش (25 مايو 2011)

سعر البليول والتريا


----------



## eldezel (27 يونيو 2011)

عندي مصنع اسفنج وهناك بعض المشاكل التي اواجهها في بعض الكثافات مثل الضربات والشقوق في البلوكات حيث اقوم بتصنيع الاسفنج بطريقة الانتاج الثابت ( الصندوق ) فكل ما اطلبه معادلات الاسفنج للكثافات12 , 20 , 25 , 28 , 30 وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## eldezel (27 يونيو 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eldezel (27 يونيو 2011)

*معادلات صناعة الاسفنج*

*عندي مصنع اسفنج وهناك بعض المشاكل التي اواجهها في بعض الكثافات مثل الضربات والشقوق في البلوكات حيث اقوم بتصنيع الاسفنج بطريقة الانتاج الثابت ( الصندوق ) فكل ما اطلبه معادلات الاسفنج للكثافات12 , 20 , 25 , 28 , 30 وشكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## bader.m (25 أغسطس 2011)

المعادله التي انا متاكد
منها هي كثافه 14 
وهي كالاتي
بوليو 18 كيلو
تي دي اي15 كيلو
ماء 1.15كيلو
مثيلين كلورايد 3.2 كيلو
سيليكون .45. كيلو
امين 0.09 
t9=0.12 
اولا يوضع البوليو وخل
وبعد ذالك يضاف ال تي دي اي علي الخليط لمده لا تتجاوز من 3 الي 7 ثواني


----------



## bader.m (25 أغسطس 2011)

يامهندسين eng .foam
ليس لديه الخبره الكافيه يقتبس ويرسل 
ولا اشتغل بالاسفنج
اكييييييييييييييييييييد


----------

